# Anyone tried IVF in Mauritius with Dr Goswamy?



## MauritianMum (Feb 15, 2011)

Need to decided urgently where to do my IVF - the Lister in London (with the stress of being away from home) or at home in Mauritius with Dr Goswamy. 
Would love to hear anyone's experiences - PLEASEEEEEE. 
Thanks
Mauritian Mum


----------



## BeeBug (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I am also thinking about the Lister because I have heard some relatively good things about them and their success rates seem quite good. I would also be very interested to hear about your experience if you did go with Dr Goswamy as I have family in M'tuis so would be good to hear about treatment success and costs.

BeeBug


----------



## MauritianMum (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Beebug

Good to hear from you. It's so difficult to decide where to do your treatment isn't it? 

I opted to come home to Mauritius for my first cycle and although we had a BFN, Dr Goswamy was excellent and I'm about to start cycle number 2 with him in May 2011 (if my FSH is below 12). The cost works out about the same as the UK, but obviously you'll have your travel costs on top. For me, it was important to be with my DH and DS in our 'home' environment in order to be relaxed as possible, so I'm sure I made the right decision to do it here rather than in London. 

Dr G seems to have very good success rates (he's internationally recognised as an expert in the field and he still runs a practice in London). He has treated a lot of poor responders (as you'll see my FSH is similar to yours). We got 5 eggs last cycle, 4 were mature and 2 fertilised - so not too bad for someone in my situation). 

I wouldn't hesitate to recommend him. He was the right choice for me - even though we haven't had our BFP yet! Good luck with your decision making. At the end of the day, I would say don't be too-swayed by stats, you are an individual case and stats are just a guideline. Go with what feels right for you. 

Good luck!
MM x


----------

